# My 10 month old pup and Staatsmacht Kennel & Protection Services



## meldleistikow

This morning while I was getting the kids ready for school, my pup "Dude" was chillin on the floor. My 18 month old daughter decided that he was a horse. Jumped on him and bounced up and down. She then proceeded to fall on his head and quickly received some very sweet kisses. I LOVE THIS DOG. He is still a pup and can be a bit of a brat at times, but overall he is super sweet and a wonderful addition to our family. He is beautiful too. Gets compliments all the time  

Later on this morning we went to do some Schutzhund training with Dude's breeder and our trainer Stefan Schaub (owner of Staatsmacht Kennel & Protection Services). I am not new to dogs, but new to Schutzhund. I started training and learning when I got Dude in January. Dude has been a joy to train. He is so enthusiastic and IMO, a fast learner. His obedience is "prancy" (as my husband likes to say) and his bite work is great (his favorite part). 

Anyway, I just wanted to brag about what a great dog I have and what a great trainer I have the privilege of working with. Stefan and his wife, Christine, are such great people and Stefan is so patient with me and all my mistakes. I have learned so much and have met some really great people. I am excited for the future with Dude and the many adventures to come. Next summer we are going to have to start competing in dock diving. He thinks he is a lab in the water and is getting some great distance off of the dock


----------



## Scarlettsmom

I'll admit, I cringe when I hear of toddlers jumping on ANY dog. I'm glad your boy is tolerant. I hope you are able to train you toddler that jumping on him is NOT OK for both of their safety. 

We didn't have any pets until both of my children were past 3, so I can't honestly say I could have stopped my kids from jumping on the dog either. 

Lots of praise for your sweet boy!


----------



## meldleistikow

It is not something I encourage. I definitely discipline them for this kind of behavior, but it is impossible to stop them all of the time.


----------



## meldleistikow

Looking at what I wrote, I can see where people would think that this is something that I let happen regularly. This did happen while I was in the room and within a matter of seconds. I did take her off of him and remove her from the situation. 

I just wanted to point out what a sweetheart he was in this situation. I am proud of what a nice dog he is. This rarely happens at our home, but things do happen even if you are vigilant. I just wanted to clarify before anyone gets too annoyed with me.


----------



## doggiedad

when my children were 2 yrs old and 4 yrs old we had
a GSD (pup). i think i had to watch the children more
closely than the pup. good luck with the pup and enjoy
all of the training.



meldleistikow said:


> Looking at what I wrote, I can see where people would think that this is something that I let happen regularly. This did happen while I was in the room and within a matter of seconds. I did take her off of him and remove her from the situation.
> 
> I just wanted to point out what a sweetheart he was in this situation. I am proud of what a nice dog he is. This rarely happens at our home, but things do happen even if you are vigilant. I just wanted to clarify before anyone gets too annoyed with me.


----------

